# Congrats Kevin T!!!!!



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Congrats to Kevin. posted a 300 24X in vegas. The only Canadian to stay clean!!!! I watched him break the Cdn FITA 2 record witha 590 (297) second half a week ago. He is ready for this tourny!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats

Is there a link to the scores of everyone there?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/results.cfm


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

good shootin Kenny!!

keep it up!
and tell J-roc to pull his head out of his *****. i know he can do better than that.

Allan


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Shooting Kevin.

Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Kevin still clean with another 300-24X, it all started with 52 archers with 300's now it drops to 20 on day 2


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Best of luck Kevin, would be great to see a Canadian win it. (being fellow Commonwealthians)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*looks like Jay had a good day .....*

as well ..... go get em guys !!!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Ya Jay shot better yesterday!
and Kenny is on fire.. keep'er goin Kenny!

good luck on the final line today!

Allan


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

great shooting kevin keep it up.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow, good luck everyone, 

looks like a big group from Canada this year, >40 archers and most from BC...did ya get cheap flights? or someone rent a bus? haha, anything to get away from the snow I'll bet...anyway best of luck

cheers


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

*Huge Congrats*

WOW, Huge congrats for doing so well Kev.

He is with some very elite shooters.

Eyler, Bob MI, USA
BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE USA
Greshock, Jedd PA, USA
COUSINS, DAVE ME, USA
Gellenthien, braden MA, usa
Eggers, Christopher IL, USA
Quintana, dan CA, USA
Christensen, Benton ID, USA
Lundin, morgan AT, sweden
Hopkins, Jeff DE, USA
Tataryn, Kevin Ma, Canada
JERVIS, STEVE USA
Morgan, LEVI NC, USA
Braden, Michael TX, USA
Roth, David Michigan

We are all routin for you.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

has any other Canadian ever cleaned vegas????? Way to go, and depending on today, Deitmar should be in the money too!! Way to go guys!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow*

AAWESOME! shooting Kevin.. made the shoot off.. 

Gilles


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Vegas!!*

Good shootin Kevin!!!!
Mighty fine showin Boys:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice Shooting Kevin.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats Kevin. 11th isn't to shabby. :thumbs_up


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Nice shooting Kevin!!


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats Kenny, great shooting, wish I was there to see it.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

looks like jroc is comming home with so money to:darkbeer:

Reed


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

I think Kevin's is the best finish by a Canadian male in Pro Class.

Way to go Kev, you did us all proud.

Bruce


----------

